# Lehigh Valley Pa,



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Winter storm warning for sunday- monday nws says 6-10 inches and high winds all i can say is its about damn time.  PICS TO COME


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Millburn, NJ calling for 11-16 so they say, I hope for once they are right!  $$$$$$


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

The further east the worse they are expecting. I'm on the shore... Looks like I'll be christening the new truck.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm right where bucks lehigh and Montgomery so I'm on the 6-10 8-12 line. It Will be my first time with my new to me chevy diesel...


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in Rockland County, NY and they are calling for 4-8" byu Monday afternoon. We better get at least that I need to pay for the new truck and plow!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

NBC10 was saying 10-20 for the I-95 area around Philly. Now its down to 8-12". I hope its light powder and not wet concrete!


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;1169107 said:


> NBC10 was saying 10-20 for the I-95 area around Philly. Now its down to 8-12". I hope its light powder and not wet concrete!


from your lips to gods ears brother!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Me to, Thrilled its finally here. I have just a dusting right now 12:35 pm. I will be hooking up my newly purchaed Oregon Scientific ATC9K Helmet cam in the jeep and hope to have some videos for everyone when its over.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Got the plow on the quad and am ready to go, We have 1-2" on the ground now in Horsham with 1O" more to come, hopefully!! Will have pictures on soon and as always everybody please have a SAFE and fun plowing season.

-Bill


----------

